# WHY SO HIGH



## bttlmark (Aug 17, 2006)

O.K.,Having been a poison collector & since I have had the internet,{just 2yrs.} I have been wondering why these go so high. Are serious collectors buying them? Are they rare? Anyone here collect them?
 They are neat & nostalgic but I would not want one in my collection of early poisons.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&item=230017071011&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEDW%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## woody (Aug 17, 2006)

Some people like to collect the reproduction Wheaton bottles.
 You don't see the coffin poison bottles that often.


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2006)

One of these just sold for $140...but was described as an "original Wheaton". [] No such thing in the antique poison world! Also, there is no way that this 1970s Wheaton repro was dug from an 1800s dump, nor is it a "bitters bottle". Misleading descriptions are often (but not always) a factor in the ludicrous prices that these repros sometimes bring. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 23, 2006)

You guys need to quit being so vague or nice,the crooks selling these decorator bottles (because they never held anything) from 1970s,thats 1970s....describe them as old and from 1800 dumps,well only if they quit using that 1800s dump in the mid to late 1970s. I bought a collection of 6500 bottles about ten years back from a older guy and in the back in a box was at least 125 different weaton scrap bottles and thats where they went.... to recycle. If a person is given the facts and pays 900.00 for one thats their choice made from those facts,problem is the facts fall from the descriptions on these listings. Judging from the feedback of some of the sellers and products they have sold,they know full well what they are selling. Ebay also was nice enough to set up a section for modern bottles as these cannot even be listed honestly in reproduction bottles as they are not even a reproduction of anything thats ever been made.......just my opinion mind you.


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2006)

I never thought of it that way, but very true...These coffin-shaped Wheaton fantasy bottles are technically not even reproductions, as no actual antique bottle existed. However, I do not see a problem with them being listed in the Reproduction category with the other Wheaton bottles. What I do have a problem with is people who willingly try to pass them off as being old, rare, original or very valuable. This seems to be occuring more frequently as more and more of them are appearing. ~Jim


----------

